# Cycle dynamics Ti cassettes



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Are they still making these, if so where can I buy online or aleast al light cassette that I can make a custom combination, (campy) cheers.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*See website*

http://www.cycle-dynamics.com/


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks, but I've been to there website and it's out dated and doesn't even list ten speed cogs even though I know they have made them, whats more they don,t even list distribotors and haven,t replyed to my emails. The only only online shop that i know sold them has been out of stock for over six months (fairwheel bikes) and they also havn't replyed to my emails so that's why I posted. There has to be other manufacturers that make cassettes out of individual cogs; Anybody??


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

Contact Troy at www.ligerowheels.com he can help you. Cycle-Dynamics is a very small company and you may wait a while to get the cassette. Ligero is also a small company so phoning may be quicker in response verses emailing.


----------



## aussiebullet (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks, I'll give him a buzz.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

CD has been so far behind and so unresponsive that there have been numerous rumors they were out of business. So far that's not the case, so if you can wait a year or two they are very nice cogs.


----------

